# The deal of the day.



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Picked up a Ryobi 780 series straight shaft weed eater today for $10 dollars. I have to get a primer bulb for it. I also picked up a hedge trimmer and limb saw attachments for $20.
















































And the attachments.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

nice find


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

good deal! I like the hedging attachment.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I did good for the price. The attachments work like they should. The same people had a ancient Echo curved shaft weed eater for 10 dollars that I should of snagged but this had more stuff.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

great find!!!


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

nice find man. I've had good luck when I used ryobis. If that echo is a gt-2000 I'd go back and get it, those are bullet proof.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Parky said:


> nice find man. I've had good luck when I used ryobis. If that echo is a gt-2000 I'd go back and get it, those are bullet proof.


Its to late for the echo. The only reason why I did not get it when I should is that it was a curved shaft and I just do not like curved shafts. But thinking back on it I should of snatched it up.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

hahaha i hear ya on the curved shaft, there was a time when I thought there was nothing better, a time before I used a straight shaft.
But yeah, anyone else looking echos are good. Finicky at starting sometimes but oh well. 
and ps.
those attachements just make it a sweet bonus! love the multitool weedwhackahs!


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have to do some modifications to this one for the attachments. I am thinking about cutting the shaft on the weedeater and then making a mount on the shaft that the attachments slide and lock onto. 
My experience with curved shafts has not been good. We had a curved shaft Troybilt that was a pos. The head always shook and then the cutting head self destructed so it was strait shafts ever since.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

K man you'll def have to post some picks up when you do that, I never knew you just cut the shaft and modify it. It makes sense though now that I think about it.
Wanna see how you attach it back on and what not. I"m not doing to my new echo, BUT if I find a deal at a yardsale with nothing to lose guess what?


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Parky said:


> K man you'll def have to post some picks up when you do that, I never knew you just cut the shaft and modify it. It makes sense though now that I think about it.
> Wanna see how you attach it back on and what not. I"m not doing to my new echo, BUT if I find a deal at a yardsale with nothing to lose guess what?


I hope my plan works but if it does not I am only out 10 dollars. I will definitely take some pictures when I do this.


----------

